# New guy here; assistance needed, please!



## propilot1983 (Aug 3, 2013)

Is there a turnkey T-shirt place that allows to you preorder a quantity of t-shirts, say 100. Then your customers can go to your store where you set the price and take the margin profit. Does this exist?


----------

